# Clydesdale approved rims. Please chime in



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I was hoping that you would be able to help me out.

I am building a wheelset for a repeat customer and he has some needs that I am sure that one or more of you have had to address. He does not have the budget for carbon rims, so we are stuck with aluminum.

He wants a new wheelset that will hold up to his abuse on a hardtail. (Even of you have a full suspension, please chime in). He is north of 250 and pretty aggressive. That being said, he is quite smooth. He lives in Southern Utah which resemble Moab. Slickrock, chunk, aggressive conditions. His previous wheelset that he had on his Freeride bike were Mavic 729's and they have held up amazingly well.

He wants to lighten things up a bit without sacrificing durability. He wants something equally as strong as the 729 and will hold up to whatever he throws at it. I was thinking something like a Sun-Ringle MTX 33 or a Velocity Blunt 35.

I was thinking of doing a 36 spoke wheels as well.

What rims do you guys use and find to hold up well?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

The Sun rims are very durable for a low price, if tubeless is not a concern I would seriously consider these. The Inferno rims only come in 32h which I think would be fine for a smooth 250lbs rider in Southern Utah (for the record I went to UNLV and took several trips to Gooseberry Mesa while there) with some nice 14/15 spokes.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for your input. 

I am sure that you are not the only person that have rims on their bike  Hopefully more will chime in.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

I've not damaged Halo rims or Stans Flow rims and I ride lardcore - which is usually slightly beyond my own ability but the bike is more capable than I am!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Flows or MTX33's.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Bike Whisperer said:


> The Sun rims are very durable for a low price, if tubeless is not a concern I would seriously consider these. The Inferno rims only come in 32h which I think would be fine for a smooth 250lbs rider in Southern Utah (for the record I went to UNLV and took several trips to Gooseberry Mesa while there) with some nice 14/15 spokes.


thanks!

Z


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I have had good luck with MTX-33s and Stan's FR (which are the rough equivalent of the Flow EX). I've also read good reports on some of the Pacenti offerings. I'd look there if tubeless is a consideration. If not, the Sun-Ringles.


----------



## sooperdave (May 24, 2009)

Im 235-240 without my gear. I've had good luck w/ American Classic Terrain wheels. They're the budget version of their more expensive wheels, but seem to be stronger than their more costly versions. Their website even says they're recommended for the bigger stronger rider, and they use standard components, so there are no odd spokes or hubs to deal with. I'm not so sure about rim availability, however.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

I build using only Mavic 819 and 823. While very strong (even the 819), they are heavy rims for the size, especially the 823. Mavic now has the 821, which, if looking for UST, may be pretty good (at least I am interested).

My favorite tube type is the Mavic 721. Decent weight and very strong. If too expensive, the 321 has a good rep.

But these are not equally as strong as the 729. I doubt there is much out there as strong as the 729 and weighs less. It is, after all, a DH rim.


----------



## Gear Head (Nov 29, 2013)

I weight 275 (currently) and ride aggressive. I am currently using the * Sun MTX33s* on a 32 spoke "street" bike and 36 spoke ones on a AM type HT. No problem with the rims at all. Not the lightest by any means but tough.

Have used *Halo Freedom Disc* in 36 spoke. Very tough. Mis-timed a curb hop at 20 mph and broke the DMR rear hub axle, but only put small dent in the rim. Carefully smoothed it out and still use it as front wheel back up. But they are also heavy.

Tried a *Blunt 35* in 32 spoke built up by an LBS friend. So tension was uniform, and brass nips, etc. Bent rim within 3 rides. Not impressed with them and the lack of eyelet rings is strange to me.

And I would forget about *WTBs*, whatever model. Have bent everyone I have ever had, even the "unbendium" models. The* Alex DP20* I was given was stronger then the WTBs.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys. Going to go with the MTX33. I got a hold of my Sun rep and they still had a few pairs of the winter camo!! Ordered up a pair and will post some pics when I get them built.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

dustyduke22 said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Going to go with the MTX33. I got a hold of my Sun rep and they still had a few pairs of the winter camo!! Ordered up a pair and will post some pics when I get them built.


what is your hub choice?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

zarr said:


> what is your hub choice?


He has had good luck with Hopes in the past so we are going to stick with that.

What hubs do you prefer?


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

I just wondered if you used strong hubs...I hear hopes are good. I never used them though...I'm gonna use Shimano M529s on my upcoming 29er builds with Flows and Sun Inferno 27 and Sun EQ27 rims.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

zarr said:


> Shimano M529s


Junk hubs for a clyde.


----------



## Gear Head (Nov 29, 2013)

> M529...Junk Hubs for a Clyde


Do tell, if in another thread/forum...
Interested in reasons/experiences.

I have Deores laced to MTX33s, and hub only related problems. Any major paw damage results on the "Made For 29er Torque" able hubs on your ends?

Link if you got it.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Well if you haven't had problems with Deore then you might be ok. Just not a durable hub for big guys. I've broken lots of XT freehubs and upgraded to 529 freehub and didn't really last any longer. Search around, lots of threads in clyde forum about shimano freehub destruction.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Well if you haven't had problems with Deore then you might be ok. Just not a durable hub for big guys. I've broken lots of XT freehubs and upgraded to 529 freehub and didn't really last any longer. Search around, lots of threads in clyde forum about shimano freehub destruction.


Sorry-I need to remember to post details in my replies more specifically sometimes I guess.LOL
I haven't heard or read any bad reports about the m529 until now...although I'm sure they may not be suitable for everyone. As for me, at 61 years old and an amputee,(I lost my foot), they'll probably be fine 99% sure. I'll try harder to be more specific next time. Wouldn't want to misinform anyone. Take care.
Z


----------



## Gear Head (Nov 29, 2013)

^^^^
NO. I was feeling frustrated on my many key word combination searches. Maybe 15 hours worth... no Boolean searches on MTBR. 

I apologize to OP.

Link me please.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Not sure how I can search for "shimano freehub" but you can't.

Here's one link
http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-tall-riders/i-need-clyde-proof-rear-hub-freewheel-859473.html


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-compone...x142-rear-hub-broken-freehub-body-867374.html

And another


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

I guess it comes down to how hard and what trails a person rides.
I picked up some Diatech sealed bearing rear hubs listed on ebay for 15 bucks a pop a while back...
They are heavy...I have no idea about their longevity, just took a chance cause they were cheap. There again...they're prolly good for me personally because I don't ride hard. I also have some Deore 525 rear hubs which are known to be weak especially for 29ers. I'm gonna use them on some 26er builds. Mainly, I wanted the OP to know not to use 525's when I replied on this thread. I'm gonna need a 12x142 hub for my GT Sanction 3.0 2009 build eventually...prolly just use whatever fits.LOL
More avenues are open for weak old riders like myself.LOL
My buds tell me I'm great regardless just to be out there riding period...and I agree. I'm just glad I know about our sport. 
-Z


----------



## 0351 (Nov 24, 2013)

I got the WTB i23, they look pretty tough


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

dustyduke22 said:


> I was thinking of doing a 36 spoke wheels as well.


In my opinion this will have more effect in rim stiffness and durability than the difference between a beefy rim from brand X compared to a beefy rim from brand Y. I'm sure your wheels will be just fine no matter what reputable rims you happen to choose.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

0351 said:


> I got the WTB i23, they look pretty tough


mmmm...they started out good it seems, but according to some posts in this thread, problems developed on the 7000 series version of this rim/wheel.
Read down from post #8 on this page. I may not have gotten the whole scoop, so read carefully. From what I heard, WTB will stand behind their products though.

http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires...ernative-flow-rims-750538-18.html#post8622524


----------



## Gear Head (Nov 29, 2013)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Not sure how I can search for "shimano freehub" but you can't.
> 
> Here's one link
> http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-tall-riders/i-need-clyde-proof-rear-hub-freewheel-859473.html


Thanks for the links... by the way "shimano freehub" combination of words alone gets results from 147 threads over at least 8 forums...
Not that I couldnt or didnt look. Just asked someone to be nice and save me some time. So thanks.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

On the Sun MTX 33's does anybody feel they are slow wheels because of weight?


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

zarr said:


> I guess it comes down to how hard and what trails a person rides.
> I picked up some Diatech sealed bearing rear hubs listed on ebay for 15 bucks a pop a while back...
> They are heavy...I have no idea about their longevity, just took a chance cause they were cheap. There again...they're prolly good for me personally because I don't ride hard. I also have some Deore 525 rear hubs which are known to be weak especially for 29ers. I'm gonna use them on some 26er builds. Mainly, I wanted the OP to know not to use 525's when I replied on this thread. I'm gonna need a 12x142 hub for my GT Sanction 3.0 2009 build eventually...prolly just use whatever fits.LOL
> More avenues are open for weak old riders like myself.LOL
> ...


If you ride as described, the M529 (and M629) should be fine for you.



Gear Head said:


> I weight 275 (currently) and ride aggressive. I am currently using the * Sun MTX33s* on a 32 spoke "street" bike and 36 spoke ones on a AM type HT. No problem with the rims at all. Not the lightest by any means but tough.
> 
> Have used *Halo Freedom Disc* in 36 spoke. Very tough. Mis-timed a curb hop at 20 mph and broke the DMR rear hub axle, but only put small dent in the rim. Carefully smoothed it out and still use it as front wheel back up. But they are also heavy.
> 
> ...


If you're smacking them into a curb, 36 spokes will likely transfer the force of the impact to the rim a little better than a 32 spoke wheel will ;~)

If you're smacking rims on rocks (and damaging the rims), you have some choices to make. You can 1) add air pressure to your tire 2) run larger/beefier tires 3) alter your technique to reduce the impact as you slam into rocks and curbs 4) change nothing.

If you choose option #4, all the spokes in the world won't keep a rim from being damaged from direct impacts on a rock or curb. Some rims will take a hit better than others, but I don't see why that has to happen when it can be prevented in many, if not most circumstances.

If I wanted a rim that could possibly withstand being slammed into a rock or curb, the Mavic 729 would be somewhere near the top of my list. Yes, they are relatively heavy, but they will need mass to have a chance to survive abuse.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Realslowww said:


> On the Sun MTX 33's does anybody feel they are slow wheels because of weight?


Not really, but most of my rides are slow churns to the top for a downhill, rather than miles of rolling terrain. Or I take a trip to the desert SW, where I value durability, and again, I'm not riding lots of fast miles. If I had different needs, then I would probably find them overkill. But at that point, my frame and all the other parts on it probably are, too.

Speaking of parts, in my experience, changing tires has a much bigger effect on perceived speed and effort than changing rims.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

evasive said:


> Not really, but most of my rides are slow churns to the top for a downhill, rather than miles of rolling terrain. Or I take a trip to the desert SW, where I value durability, and again, I'm not riding lots of fast miles. If I had different needs, then I would probably find them overkill. But at that point, my frame and all the other parts on it probably are, too.
> 
> Speaking of parts, in my experience, changing tires has a much bigger effect on perceived speed and effort than changing rims.


 So tire weight is more than rim weight, I ride 90% road but throw in a trail and jumps with curbs to make short cuts to get where I am going,

I want good speed on the road. I am running 40 CM tires, do you think I may gain some MPH by going with a lighter rim or would I be asking for trouble with dents from doing curbs and small jumps at high speed?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I was thinking mostly of rolling resistance. 

My riding is the opposite- nearly all on trail. I don't have enough experience with road/commuting rim and tire options to give you any useful advice, I'm afraid.


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Sun mtx 33s on all 3 of my bikes...two AM and one DH. The DH has hopes and has broken 3 spokes so far...am bikes have Hadley's and no broken spokes and no truing needed for like 3 yrs.

I'm about 260 lbs and 7 ft...ride pretty aggressively...I highly recommend the Hadley's with the 33s...


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Crap...forgot one of my am's now has a velocity p35 rim on Hadley for rear (27.5 rear and 29 front)


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

The velocity had been rock solid too...


----------



## Gear Head (Nov 29, 2013)

> ..I highly recommend the Hadley's with the 33s...


Next wheel build for Spring FS project myself.

Will get back to the technique vs. component strength debate later, jeffp.


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

zarr said:


> mmmm...they started out good it seems, but according to some posts in this thread, problems developed on the 7000 series version of this rim/wheel.
> Read down from post #8 on this page. I may not have gotten the whole scoop, so read carefully. From what I heard, WTB will stand behind their products though.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires...ernative-flow-rims-750538-18.html#post8622524


While I have heard the same I have ridden two sets of i23s now. The first ones on my nomad (ridden as a trail/am bike) and they were the 7000 series alloy and never had a problem with them for over 1000 miles and over a year. no cracking or anything and I do run higher than normal tension.

My second set I have are on my XC/trail bike (a tallboy) and I have ridden that bike very hard. the i23's on there have the newer alloy on them and they are also holding up great. I really do rake this bike through the coals. I jump it and pin it on the dh's and seeing that it is a 4" bike the rims see alot of the impact.

truth be told I most likely would have had problems with the i23s on my nomad because of the material, but only in time. As for my new set only time will tell but I expect them to have a very long well used life, which is actually a bit disappointing because I will love to get a set of the new WTB KOM i23s. those look like the idea trail rim to me.


----------



## Mr. Lurker (Dec 13, 2013)

I am 6'3 at 275 on a 29er hardtail. went through several combos before finding a problem free setup. I finally settled on halo freedomdisc wheels, 36 18 gauge spokes,chris king hubs. I went through 3 XT's the last one lasting only 22 miles. was breaking the pawls completely out, freewheel in both directions lol. they are pretty heavy but 1 year of abuse and they have never failed or had to be retrued.


----------



## Gear Head (Nov 29, 2013)

Mr. Lurker said:


> I am 6'3 at 275 on a 29er hardtail. went through several combos before finding a problem free setup. I finally settled on halo freedomdisc wheels, 36 18 gauge spokes,chris king hubs. I went through 3 XT's the last one lasting only 22 miles. was breaking the pawls completely out, freewheel in both directions lol. they are pretty heavy but 1 year of abuse and they have never failed or had to be retrued.


:thumbsup: Well spoken. Answered 4 of my questions.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

*As Promised*

Here are a pic of the Winter Camo MTX 33's on Black Hope hubs. Turned out pretty sick. Headed to their new home in the mail as we speak 

36 hole laced 3 cross. It will probably come at no surprise to anyone, but these are crazy stiff!


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

dustyduke22 said:


> Here are a pic of the Winter Camo MTX 33's on Black Hope hubs. Turned out pretty sick. Headed to their new home in the mail as we speak
> 
> 36 hole laced 3 cross. It will probably come at no surprise to anyone, but these are crazy stiff!
> 
> View attachment 864939


Those are some of the coolest looking wheels. I want some now!!! My son that's in the U.S. Army would love them too.

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

dustyduke22 said:


> Here are a pic of the Winter Camo MTX 33's on Black Hope hubs. Turned out pretty sick. Headed to their new home in the mail as we speak
> 
> 36 hole laced 3 cross. It will probably come at no surprise to anyone, but these are crazy stiff!


Sweet ! What did they weigh ?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

I didnt weigh them before I shipped them off. But they were a little north of 2000g based on a rough calculation.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

dustyduke22 said:


> I didnt weigh them before I shipped them off. But they were a little north of 2000g based on a rough calculation.


The rims alone are about 1500g for the pair, probably much closer to 2500g for the set.

But you don't buy the MTX33 rims if you're worried about weight.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

True that. So I went back and redid my math. 

Rims 660 g each
Spokes ~377 grams for the lot
Front Hub 174
Rear Hub 310
Nipples 20g

So a rough estimate we are sitting around 2200


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

dustyduke22 said:


> True that. So I went back and redid my math.
> 
> Rims 660 g each
> Spokes ~377 grams for the lot
> ...


Ah, I was thinking they were the 29" version for some reason which are 762g a hoop


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Bike Whisperer said:


> Ah, I was thinking they were the 29" version for some reason which are 762g a hoop


Holy cow...........that is nearly what both of my 26 in rims weigh put together!


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

Nice wheels.


----------



## Erwin8r (Oct 26, 2006)

I've had very good luck with Stan's Flow EX wheels on Hadley, Chris king, and I9 hubs. Only time I had an issue was when I nailed an edge on a drop--and that wasn't the wheel's fault. I'm 5'10, 235--and I'm grateful for strong FH/pawl engagement when I'm grinding uphill (especially when it gets rocky).


----------



## drewdoeboy (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm running a pair of Stan's Arch ex hoops and Chris King hubs, laced with DT swiss competition spokes. I am range from 285lbs to 300Lbs and I have trued them one time in 5 years. I ride mainly XC and occasionally make my way out to Sedona AZ and ride some rougher stuff there. Great combo IMO


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

drewdoeboy said:


> I'm running a pair of Stan's Arch ex hoops and Chris King hubs, laced with DT swiss competition spokes. I am range from 285lbs to 300Lbs and I have trued them one time in 5 years. I ride mainly XC and occasionally make my way out to Sedona AZ and ride some rougher stuff there. Great combo IMO


The Arch EX has only been around since 2012...I am sure they are strong, but the 5 years quote is a slight over-exaggeration.


----------

